# I broke down and bought some Kato track



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

My Christmas train idea has stuck in my head and I still think the Operation North Pole needs to run at least partly on an EL. Having exhausted all other reasonably cheap and easy solutions, of which there are none, I decided to try Kato. 

I hastened to the auction site and bid on a used M1, V1 and V2. I lost the M1 but scored the other 2 at a reasonable 50% off of new. I looked around a bit and found an M1 at MB Klein and ordered one. 

I'm trying t find time to set them up and test it out but I clearly made a good choice. Very sturdy easy to assemble, rugged for set up and take down. I will probably only use it for temporary setups but I am liking it already.

Oh ad I got a got a double crossover used for about $30. No switch but they aren't that expensive.

Hopefully this will work out and I'll have pictures or video at some point. 

Frank


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

very cool i am myself looking at getting some kato track been in ho for a long time but my space just dont allow what i really want so im going to n good luck an keep us posted.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i myself love kato track and there locos. it just works and work great. no fussing around.


----------



## angrycat9000 (Jul 10, 2019)

It is good stuff. Much better than the sectional track I started out with.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kato Unitrack*



ftauss said:


> My Christmas train idea has stuck in my head and I still think the Operation North Pole needs to run at least partly on an EL. Having exhausted all other reasonably cheap and easy solutions, of which there are none, I decided to try Kato.
> 
> I hastened to the auction site and bid on a used M1, V1 and V2. I lost the M1 but scored the other 2 at a reasonable 50% off of new. I looked around a bit and found an M1 at MB Klein and ordered one.
> 
> ...



Frank;

You made a good choice. For a temporary layout that needs to be repeatedly assembled and disassembled, It's very handy to use roadbed track. Kato is the best quality roadbed track available and offers a wider assortment of track pieces, especially curved sections, than any other manufacturer. Kato turnouts also have a good reputation, not so for Bachmann's EZ-track turnouts which have a bad one. 
Some modelers also use Kato Unitrack on their permanent layouts. Indeed, I've never seen a gripe about Unitrack, except perhaps it's high cost. Well, quality usually costs more, but gives lasting satisfaction.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BikerDS (May 1, 2012)

While cleaning up the basement, I found a couple of boxes of N-Scale trains and Kato track (I believe these belonged to my son at one time). I inventoried the track and decided it wouldn't take too much more to build the Carolina Central II. I now have it assembled on the dining room table, and am having fun running it.

I think it will become a permanent layout shortly; the trains run fine, and other than the turnouts being power routing (cured with extra power feeders), it is smooth and took about 37 minutes to have a nice layout.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

wahooo pic buddy we need pics. i am a kato fan for sure. for me there the best. A bit over priced but hey the stuff just works. play on choo choo and build build build. hahahahaha dont forget the pics as you go along haha


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think I need to try this stuff. I have some bachmann grey stuff. It's ok perhaps although I'm minimally invested here. Meanwhile I bought some micro whatever it is -- far too flimsy to just lay it out. So that's leave maybe atlas or perhaps Kato I guess. I need something solid that little hands can't destroy even if "by accident".


----------



## BikerDS (May 1, 2012)

Per Sid's request, I tried to upload a picture of the Carolina Central II table top concept but the upload kept failing. I only want a little operation (switching 3 or 4 industries) and a loop to run continuously. I am building a 30" x 78" frame to put this on - my wife is understanding, but not to the point of drilling holes in the dining room table.

Severn, the track is reasonably rugged, but in general N-Scale is not for little hands.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Strong track*



Severn said:


> I think I need to try this stuff. I have some bachmann grey stuff. It's ok perhaps although I'm minimally invested here. Meanwhile I bought some micro whatever it is -- far too flimsy to just lay it out. So that's leave maybe atlas or perhaps Kato I guess. I need something solid that little hands can't destroy even if "by accident".


Severn;

If by, "micro whatever it is" you mean Micro Engineering brand flex track, then, like all other brands of flex track, it is intended to be glued down on a permanent layout. It is certainly not intended for "little hands." 
If you want something to set up temporarily, I suggest Kato Unitrack. It locks together, is very well made, and comes in a wide variety of shapes and sizes. It is expensive though, and there's no guarantee that "little hands" (Do you mean Trump?:laugh won't be able to destroy it. Young children are pretty good at destroying just about anything! 

good luck;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

